# "Christmas moss" vs. Java moss: picture comparison



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I have these two types of mosses planted next to each other, which really shows their different growth habits.
Java moss we all know and love. I hated to grow this stuff in my aquariums because it got really stringy.
I much prefer Christmas moss in aquariums because it has a very tight, branching habit.

Shown below are the two next to each other in my terrarium. Java moss is the bushy clump to the far left, and Christmas moss is the very flat moss toward the right. 










I can't say I love the Christmas moss in it's emersed form...it just looks squished to me. However, in places where I grow it over wood it clings tightly and follows the wood contour much better than the Java moss.
Anyway, thought you might be interested in seeing them compared.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I have java and Taiwan moss together and I think I can tell them apart. They both look attractive out of water. for the Christmas try growing it on a vertical stump, I bet that would look attractive.


----------

